
GitHub supports now issue templates - LukasReschke
Can&#x27;t find an official announcement on this yet but check https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;owncloud&#x2F;core&#x2F;issues&#x2F;new.<p>It prefills the issue with the content of the file &quot;issue_template.md&quot; (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;owncloud&#x2F;core&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;issue_template.md). Seems like we luckily chose the right file name two years ago.
======
zenorocha
If you need some inspiration for these templates, check this awesome curated
list: [https://github.com/devspace/awesome-github-
templates](https://github.com/devspace/awesome-github-templates)

------
samrocksc
This has been happening for quite a while with git-splanin

------
brianjking
Nice! Not seeing anything on the Github blog yet either.

### Steps to reproduce 1\. 2\. 3.

### Expected behaviour Tell us what should happen

### Actual behaviour Tell us what happens instead

### Server configuration __Operating system __:

 __Web server: __

 __Database: __

 __PHP version: __

 __ownCloud version: __(see ownCloud admin page)

 __Updated from an older ownCloud or fresh install: __

 __Signing status (ownCloud 9.0 and above): __

``` Login as admin user into your ownCloud and
access[http://example.com/index.php/settings/integrity/failed](http://example.com/index.php/settings/integrity/failed)
paste the results here. ```

 __List of activated apps: __

``` If you have access to your command line run e.g.: sudo -u www-data php occ
app:list from within your ownCloud installation folder ```

 __The content of config /config.php: __

``` If you have access to your command line run e.g.: sudo -u www-data php occ
config:list system from within your ownCloud installation folder

or

Insert your config.php content here (Without the database password,
passwordsalt and secret) ```

 __Are you using external storage, if yes which one: __local /smb/sftp/...

 __Are you using encryption: __yes /no

 __Are you using an external user-backend, if yes which one: __LDAP
/ActiveDirectory/Webdav/...

#### LDAP configuration (delete this part if not used)

``` With access to your command line run e.g.: sudo -u www-data php occ
ldap:show-config from within your ownCloud installation folder

Without access to your command line download the data/owncloud.db to your
local computer or access your SQL server remotely and run the select query:
SELECT * FROM `oc_appconfig` WHERE `appid` = 'user_ldap';

Eventually replace sensitive data as the name/IP-address of your LDAP server
or groups. ```

### Client configuration __Browser: __

 __Operating system: __

### Logs #### Web server error log ``` Insert your webserver log here ```

#### ownCloud log (data/owncloud.log) ``` Insert your ownCloud log here ```

#### Browser log ``` Insert your browser log here, this could for example
include:

a) The javascript console log b) The network log c) ... ```

